# How would you react?



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwMj3PJDxuo&feature=channel


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm, speechless.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL! That made me laugh so hard I cried. Can I get a napkin, please?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2008)

That was fabulous.  I couldn't understand why so many of the customers looked so miserable about it tho' .

The Grand Central skit was just odd tho' rather than entertaining and I suspect my reaction would be on the dour side to that one - "Fecking art students wasting my taxes!" sort of thing .


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are great. A buddy of mine forwarded a few of these to me. Have you seen the one where they all go into Best Buy all wearing tan slacks and blue golf shirts? It's hilarious....


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Those are great. A buddy of mine forwarded a few of these to me. Have you seen the one where they all go into Best Buy all wearing tan slacks and blue golf shirts? It's hilarious....


 Actually caused a panic that one! Freaked out security guards and management thinking they were about to have a huge crime wave or something.


----------

